# No idea - burl



## matthew seibert (Jan 27, 2016)

http://Rule #2/PReaXvs saw this burl on this limb, and I was wondering what the species was


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 27, 2016)

Can't see the photo... Chuck


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 27, 2016)

http://Rule #2/PReaXvs saw this burl on this limb, and I was wondering what the species was[/QUOTE]

I don't see it either.

I followed the embedded link to Imgur and saw the page has this image included on it ... is this what you're asking about, Matthew?

http://i.Rule #2/PReaXvs.jpg


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks like IMG to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm guessing Hawthorn. Gary


----------



## phinds (Jan 27, 2016)

*No idea - burl* --- yep, I'd agree that's what it is all right, a no idea burl. Of course, for me they're ALL no-idea burls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## matthew seibert (Jan 27, 2016)

I've never worked with Hawthorne before. What is it similar to?


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 28, 2016)

Our local hawthorn is light colored wood with some whitish streaks going through it. Nothing special really. Fine grained, very dense and hard. I've only milled one hawthorn and haven't used any of it yet. Gary


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 30, 2016)

Gary, was that "Male chicken-spur" hawthorn?

Matt, hawthorn is a nice wood. Often around the density of "Hop hornbeam", so a bit more dense than hard maple (sugar maple). Sometimes it gets black mineral streaks, awesome character when that happens. Off white to cream, similar to the birches. You should buy some off Gray and give it a whorl.


----------

